# Finished . She loves it! :)



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great Chris, glad she loves it.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

That is a really nice rod. Love the colors.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

That is beautiful, I hope my wife does not see this. She will "have" to have one, and she doesn't even fish.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Very nice rod, I'm sending the baits to go with


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Beautiful colors!! Did it come with a new 5S too???


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Louarn said:


> Very nice rod, I'm sending the baits to go with


Awesome and Thanks!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

teamfirstcast said:


> Beautiful colors!! Did it come with a new 5S too???


They are her favorite colors which she picked out and yes it did come with a new reel to go with!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I wouldn't have thought that purple would work w/ blue, but it absolutely DOES! Sweet job, Chris!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Jerry and thanks again for the grips!!! They are sweet!!!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Man, those colors go pop pop on a white blank. Well done Chris, I bet she does love it.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank ya Jay!!! Appreciate it!! I'm goin to come see ya soon. I'm die'n to see your shop n pick your brain!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

We finally got to fish this Friday! No fish......ugggggggggg. But it is pretty sweet! Put some braid on it and it cast like a bullet! Really like these guides.
And Goags I'll say it again. They are awesome!!!!!!!! Feels great!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Do NOT show mrs atx this rod, please! Suhweet!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Do NOT show mrs atx this rod, please! Suhweet!


Lmao! Oh she will see it soon! ))))))


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice indeed! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Very nice looking rod.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

